
Show HN: Virtual Reality Demo in WebGL with Proxied Input - moron4hire
https://seanmcbeth.com:8080/demo.html
======
moron4hire
I'm making this because, while Three.js is very nice, it's not a pick-up-and-
go solution. I see a lot of artists complaining about how hard it is to get
something together on Google Cardboard, so I'm trying to make a certain type
of 3D interaction so simple, even a Geico caveman can do it. And while Unity
is a thing, it's not my thing. I'd prefer to see an open source option. So I'm
trying to make it.

My goal is to create something that will help prototype different VR UXs in
rapid cycles. I'm also hoping that the input abstractions I'm developing will
make supporting a variety of display technologies a simple, default choice.

If you're interested in hacking on VR UX, please join me on Github:
[https://www.github.com/capnmidnight/VR](https://www.github.com/capnmidnight/VR)

------
mrfusion
Would you need something like this Oculus bridge to make it work with the
Oculus rift?

[https://github.com/Instrument/oculus-
bridge](https://github.com/Instrument/oculus-bridge)

~~~
moron4hire
Perhaps for now, but I believe an HTML5 API is in the works for this, so
eventually the browsers should have built in support.

For Firefox: [http://blog.bitops.com/blog/2014/06/26/first-steps-for-vr-
on...](http://blog.bitops.com/blog/2014/06/26/first-steps-for-vr-on-the-web/)

For Chrome: [http://blog.tojicode.com/2014/07/bringing-vr-to-
chrome.html](http://blog.tojicode.com/2014/07/bringing-vr-to-chrome.html)

And a Three.js sample that supposedly works if you have one of these special
builds installed:
[http://threejs.org/examples/#webgl_effects_vr](http://threejs.org/examples/#webgl_effects_vr)

------
mrfusion
Ok, this link seems to work:

[http://seanmcbeth.com:8080/demo.html](http://seanmcbeth.com:8080/demo.html)

------
mrfusion
I'm getting "SSL connection error".

